# Visit Lubbock Texas



## rcfieldz

*or not... *
*




*
*Transsexual woman with a skeleton tattoo on her face arrested for pot *

*



*
*Man with "skeleton" face tattoo indicted for assaulting pregnant girlfriend 

yikes!*


----------

